# S&W Sigma problems?



## truckman (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge of any problems found in the original (early 90's) Sigma handguns? Looking at a trade on one, and seem to remember hearing they had some issues. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## adin1978 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes they tended to have a jamming issue if I can remember correctly.  I would not look at the V model.  The model that came out just after it "the VE" is the good one.  I have two of them.  After giving each one a trigger job they are great shooters.  You should google the SW9V and SW40V and see what you get depending on which model you are looking at.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 28, 2009)

They had several problems, the main complaint was the triger, but this why they redesigned it ,S&W recognized their problems with the early Sigmas. The former owners (Brits) forced the engineers to put the early Sigma into production when it really wasn't ready. Later, too much later IMO, they redesigned the Sigma and made many improvements to it. This resulted in a "Glock-type" pistol which is a vast improvement over the Glock.

-They lowered the ejection port which solved the ejection problems.
-They swapped from a chisel tip, loose tolerance striker system (like the ones that keep breaking for NYPD on their Glock 19's) to a close tolerance (everything within .002") round striker system. Not a single striker breakage reported since the "Enhanced" Series Sigma has been introduced.
-They completely redesigned the trigger system. No more misfires.
-They added the equipment rail. Not only is it perfect for a Streamlight M4, but it strengthened the front of the dust cover. Not a single frame crack reported since the new design.
-Simple changes like checkering on the grips and recontouring of the slide, and a loaded chamber indicator.
If You have an Old one sell it and there are some good buys still around.


----------



## Steve762us (May 2, 2009)

I have an original issue Sigma, and don't recall hearing any functional problems with it, and I've never had any.  No misfires, no frame cracks or ejection issues, frame is checkered...what else?

I do recall S&W getting smacked with a patent violation suit by Glock; one of the gun publications put the two together, you could actually swap some of the parts back and forth.  After the suit, S&W conceded to make some design changes.


----------



## truckman (May 6, 2009)

*Sigma*

What about the "F" model anyone have any experience with the SW40F


----------



## bearpugh (May 6, 2009)

to me sigmas are junk but thats just my .02


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 6, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> to me sigmas are junk but thats just my .02




Bear nailed it!  Stay away from the Sigmas.


----------



## maintrain (May 6, 2009)

truckman said:


> What about the "F" model anyone have any experience with the SW40F



I have a that pistol and have had 0 problems with it.  I shoot better with it than my pt145.


----------



## bearpugh (May 6, 2009)

i've had 3 friends with 3 different calibers. nothing but probs. none would fire a full mag without some kind of failure. i'd rather have about anything else. even a high point.


----------



## WCK85 (May 8, 2009)

I bought a Sigma .40 in 2006. It shot fine for about the first 300 rounds and then started jamming after every shot. They are terrible guns. IMO if you want a Glock style gun just get a Glock.


----------



## jonkayak (May 8, 2009)

I had the 1st generation Sigma and it was a great paper weight. It had FTE and FTF issues. With that said I now have a Sigma SW9VE and carry it daily. It has worked flawless every since I got it. The guns are night and day different in performance and reliability. I got the SW9VE not to save a buck but mainly because Glocks have never felt right in my hand.


----------

